# okie needs some northerner advice.



## okie22 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey ya'll,

I shoot a mossberg 835 that I bought last feb, It has finally gotten cold here, t-shirt weather to you, and all small water is frozen, I went hunting and had a problem with my gun being frozen, could not pull the trigger and could not push the saftey to off, and could not cycle in a new shell. I finally just left it hanging in a tree by the strap where it was near fully submerged in the water and got it out only when ducks were coming. I thought maybe ya'll that deal with much colder weather than me on a regualr basis could give me some tips, obviously keep the gun dry, on how to keep this from happening in the future. Thanks very much.

Reagan Gray


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds to me that the oils in it are whats freezeing. Since you indicated that this is a newer gun, some of the goo that the factory puts on it might be whats doing it. Get your self a really good solvent/cleaner. Then get dry lube. This stuff goes on and then drise leaving a lub film of teflon. I use this stuff in all my guns from my 12 auto-loader to my .300 win mag auto loader. This is some of the only stuff I have found out there that helps keep a gun running when cold or from gumming up. I have a 10 auto loader that can be tempermental at times. Too much fluid will gum up in cold weather or when dirty. I do thought put other lubs on those parts that needs it all the time. Though one last thing comes to mind...what temp are you out shooting in. There might be a problem with one of the mettle parts and if cold enough they are shrinking (hot expands cold shrinks) just enough that your having this problem. I'd look into both but I would look at the oils first.


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Yup. He hit it on the head. A good dry lube will also not have problems with sand or dry dirt sticking to it.


----------

